

Just launched Favstar.fm, would love your feedback - TimH
http://favstar.fm

======
bdmac97
Interesting idea for a site. Looks nice too which never hurts!

I would like to invite you to add your app to my site, launchly. Launchly is
all about getting feedback and attention for new web apps. We track all
aspects of your launch to help you see how you are doing and decide what
changes to make.

I am currently running a free promo code for HN users so there is no risk for
you.

Promo Code: HN_LAUNCH Link: <http://www.launchly.com>

~~~
TimH
Thanks - will check out launchly to see what you offer.

------
matthijs
Looks quite a bit like this: <http://favrd.textism.com/> But seems that you
have more features though.

------
brm
It should be way easier to get to a person's twitter page from your site, I
understand the desire for lock in and all but, man.

~~~
TimH
Hey brm. There's a view profile button which when implemented will show a link
to a persons twitter page amongst other goodies.

Also, you can get to twitter via the date on a persons tweet.

Maybe these aren't enough. Can you suggest how you'd like to see it
implemented?

------
mooted
Really nice! I have already spent 30 minutes on your site and have bookmarked
it alongside mylifeisaverage.com

~~~
TimH
Glad you enjoyed it. Anything you'd like to see tweaked? I hadn't seen MLIA -
cheers for the heads up on that too.

